# G40 black spray guard won’t go on



## TollPainting (Nov 10, 2020)

I have had my 395 for years now and I usually get a guard pretty often due to build up of materials in the air holes. I usually get the blue air assisted airless RAC guard with the silver threads and I had my local SW rep grab me one and it looked just the same but had a black threads. I went to use it and it wouldn’t fit. Seemed too large. Anyone had the same problem? Is it not made for the g40?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

black cap is for the newer model g40. Always look up model numbers before buying parts... call portlandcompressor if in doubt the correct part you need.


----------

